# Restador o comparador de frecuencia



## huitzilo (Jul 2, 2008)

estoy elaborando un transmisor de humedad. teoricamente tengo casi todo el proyecto;

el sensor que obligatoriamente tengo q usar es el H1 phillips, un capacitor que varía su capacitancia segun la humedad en el ambiente. y a la salida del transmisor debo de tener de 0 - 5 volts, siendo 0% y 100% de humedad.

primero tradusco el cambio de capacitancia a frecuencia por medio de un n555, la frecuencia de salida va a un  LM2917 o un LM331 (convertidores de F/V) y supuestamente asi debe de funcionar optimamente.

el problema es que debo de hacer una resta de la frecuencia que vario con el capacitor y otra frecuencia que es para comparar. el capacitor trabaja de 10KHz a 1 MHz, y yo quier tener de 0 a 30KHz aprox, por eso la resta.

con mi primer oscilador obtengo de 100KHz a 130KHz aprox, dependiendo de la max y min humedad, y quiero restarle con otro oscilador de referencia que me de 100KHz para q me de d 0 a 30KHz

pero lo unico que he encontrado son los Op amp comparadores, pero no estoy seguro de ser lo que busco.

gracias


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 3, 2008)

Hola, tienes que hacer un heterodinaje lo mismo que en un receptor, construyes un oscilador 100kcs superior y lo mezclas, en ese momento te saldrán dos frecuencias una inferior 100 Kcs y otra superior 100 Kcs, filtras la que no te interese y ya lo tienes, subida o bajada la resultante


----------

